# What should I name her?



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

I'll be getting my first hedgehog in early November and I still haven't found a name for her yet. Usually I am really good at names but I have to run them by fiance and he is so picky lol. He wants to name her Sonic and I want name her something Japanese and we just can't seem to agree on it... I'd like to name her something original so I figured I would see if any of you guys had any suggestions?

I just got an updated picture of her today...


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd wait until she settles into your home and you have a better idea of her personality.

But if you're really in a pickle, use the hedgehog name generator: http://languageisavirus.com/pet-names/h ... rator.html


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Yoko Ono!

http://japanesekanji.nobody.jp/animal/hedgehog.htm

Or can look up other japanese names.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Original is nice  there is lots and lots and lots of hedgehogs named sonic  :lol:


----------



## Shelbys Mom (Mar 27, 2009)

What about the name...

*Kaida* ?

It means Little Dragon in Japanese.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know about names. But how adorable! Those teeny feet!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pipkin (Aug 26, 2009)

An adorable name would be Bluebell, when i saw your name on here it made me think of that and shes such a sweet girl!


----------



## hedgielover81 (Oct 20, 2009)

My hedgehog is name Sonadow, a combination of Sonic and Shadow from the video games. I call him Sonny. (pronounced like Sonic, not Sunny). The name came about as a compromise since my friend wanted to name it Shadow, but I had originally wanted to name him Sonic. LOL. But I agreed to this eventually because it felt cliche to name him Sonic. 

But I agree with what the person above me said. Wait and see what his personality is like.


----------



## bluebunneh (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks everybody for all of your suggestions! I picked up my baby yesterday and decided to name her Pippi ( Like Pippi Longstockings ) Pip for short.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pippi is a great name!!! Good job.


----------

